# New service package: Bathroom refresh



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

This is a new package deal I am offering residential clients.

Paint walls/ceiling/trim/doors
Paint vanity cabinetry
Resurface countertop/tub/surround
Install new plumbing fixtures

Here is the finished product. ..before pics are stored on another memory card.

Walls were purple, everything else was light blue (tub, surround, all tile)


----------

